# 53 FOOT EVANS BOX CAR



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

When were the 53 foot Evan's box cars put into service? 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

http://archive.mylargescale.com/art...art-50001/

"manufactured between 1969 and 1977"


----------

